# Spinner selber bauen



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,giebt es hier auch Sportsfreunde,die auch selber Spinner herstellen?

MfG Torsten


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Wer sucht der findet! Auch hier im AB müsste schon genug vorhanden sein an Infos.

Sonst www.maro-spinnerbau.de
www.pear.nl und www.lureparts.nl


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Ist aber auch nicht soooo schwer. Du brauchst nur ein starkes Stück Draht, biegst an einem Ende mit einer Zange den Draht zu einer Öse, dann 2 Perlen aufziehen, Blinkerplättchen samt diese "U-Teil", damit sich das besser dreht, wieder zwei Perlen, ein Gewicht, dann den Haken und den auch wieder mit Hilfe einer Zange einbiegen.


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

ich dachte das hier filleicht Leute die selber Spinner bauen zu verkauf anbieten würden? ich zahle fähre Preise.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Ach so^^ ne bist bei mir falsch. Aber guck doch mal bei eBay, da kannste sicher etwas ergattern...


----------



## erT (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



Torsten schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass hier vielleicht Leute, die selber Spinner bauen, sie zum Verkauf anbieten würden? Ich zahle faire Preise.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Sorry... musste sein 

Meine Frage:
Wieso kaufst du denn keine aus dem Laden, oder machst sie selbst??
Ist alles andere nicht eher ungerechtfertigter Geld- und Mühenaufwand? 

Grüßle


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ach so^^ ne bist bei mir falsch. Aber guck doch mal bei eBay, da kannste sicher etwas ergattern...


 

ja das mag sein. aber ich habe mir auch schon selbst gebaute Wobbler besorgt und da bin ich ganz ehrlich da können die im Handel nicht mit halten


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



erT schrieb:


> Sorry... musste sein
> 
> Meine Frage:
> Wieso kaufst du denn keine aus dem Laden, oder machst sie selbst??
> ...


 

ich habe nicht die Zeit um Spinner,oder Wobbler selber zu bauen. sons hätte ich bestimmt schon Spinner selber hergestellt


----------



## erT (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



Torsten schrieb:


> ja das mag sein. aber ich habe mir auch schon selbst gebaute Wobbler besorgt und da bin ich ganz ehrlich da können die im Handel nicht mit halten



Aber dann müssen sie wirklich gut gemacht werden. 0815 zusammengeschnitzt bringt nichts.
Der Vorteil ist halt, dass die Fische selbstgebastelte Köder noch nicht kennen. Bei Blinkern und Spinnern ist dieser Punkt aber eher irrelevant. abgesehen von der Farbe und Größe gibts da ja eh keine großen Unterschiede.

Von Ebay würde ich übrigens eher abraten. Da gerät man eher an billige (Fernost-)Produkte. (Ja ich weiß...im Zusammenhang mit Angelzeug kommt diese Namensgebung nicht gut  )


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



erT schrieb:


> Aber dann müssen sie wirklich gut gemacht werden. 0815 zusammengeschnitzt bringt nichts.
> Der Vorteil ist halt, dass die Fische selbstgebastelte Köder noch nicht kennen. Bei Blinkern und Spinnern ist dieser Punkt aber eher irrelevant. abgesehen von der Farbe und Größe gibts da ja eh keine großen Unterschiede.
> 
> Von Ebay würde ich übrigens eher abraten. Da gerät man eher an billige (Fernost-)Produkte. (Ja ich weiß...im Zusammenhang mit Angelzeug kommt diese Namensgebung nicht gut  )


 
schau mal der Wobbler ist selber gebaut wo ich lelber schon Wobbler gekauft hab




http://img686.*ih.us/img686/3116/dscf0891.jpg


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

na ja ich dachte das hier jemand wär der auch Spinner die er selber baut auch zum Verkauf anbieten würd


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

na ja dann habe ich wohl pech gehabt..


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

@Torsten,
viele spinner bauen spinner selber.
sind aber nicht spinnert genug, diese zu einem spinnerten preis zu verkaufen.
spinnerbau ist mehr als heikel: ok, gibt ja kollegen, die 'mit links' spinner bauen (eyh, wo problem?!!!), da trifft aber meist der alte küchenlateinspruch zu "sita usvi"*...

ein 4er mepps (supi) für 3,-€ [ und DER läuft!]

meinst du, draht, drilling, blatt, perlen, einhänger und die arbeit des bastlers _günstiger_ zu kriegen?

naja, vielleicht findest du einen, der dich für 1,50 dann auch noch zum wasser trägt.

bau selber #h








*sita usvi: sieht aus wie...


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



Jose schrieb:


> @Torsten,
> viele spinner bauen spinner selber.
> sind aber nicht spinnert genug, diese zu einem spinnerten preis zu verkaufen.
> spinnerbau ist mehr als heikel: ok, gibt ja kollegen, die 'mit links' spinner bauen (eyh, wo problem?!!!), da trifft aber meist der alte küchenlateinspruch zu "sita usvi"*...
> ...


 
wer sagt denn das ich für ein Spinner 1,50 zahle? das habe ich niemals gesagt das ich für ein Spinner 1,50€ zahele, im gegenteil, ich würd sogar den Zeitaufwand zahlen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Das was er dir damit sagen wollte ist, wenn du bereit bist das zu zahlen, kannste dir direkt neue Spinner aus dem Handel kaufen.


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Das was er dir damit sagen wollte ist, wenn du bereit bist das zu zahlen, kannste dir direkt neue Spinner aus dem Handel kaufen.


 
das hört sich für mich aber eher nach einer Unterstellung an


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Nein ach was, so war das aber nicht gemeint, keine Sorge.


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Nein ach was, so war das aber nicht gemeint, keine Sorge.


 
ich bi nicht der Typ der hier irgend etwas um sons haben möchte. wenn man mir einen Preis vorschlägt für ein selbst gefärtigten Spinner dann bin ich auch bereit den Preis zu zahlen


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Dann halt dich doch jetzt nicht dran, Fakt ist, wenn einer nen Spinner selbst baut summieren sich Materialkosten und Arbeitsaufwandskosten zu einer höheren Summe als der Listenpreis eines neuen Spinners vom Fließband wie er in jedem Angelfachmarkt erhältlich ist.


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Dann halt dich doch jetzt nicht dran, Fakt ist, wenn einer nen Spinner selbst baut summieren sich Materialkosten und Arbeitsaufwandskosten zu einer höheren Summe als der Listenpreis eines neuen Spinners vom Fließband wie er in jedem Angelfachmarkt erhältlich ist.


 
da gebe ich dir Recht. aber ich suche was ausgefallenes an Spinner die man nicht im Laden zu Kaufen bekommt


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Gut ok,dann weiterhin viel Erfolg auf deiner Suche, aber am besten du legst selbst Hand an, und solang dauert es nun auch nicht einen Spinner herzustellen.


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Gut ok,dann weiterhin viel Erfolg auf deiner Suche, aber am besten du legst selbst Hand an, und solang dauert es nun auch nicht einen Spinner herzustellen.


 

ich selber wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg......

Petri Heil#6 und dicke Fische

MfG Torsten


----------



## Lorenz (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



Torsten schrieb:


> aber *ich suche was ausgefallenes *an Spinner die man nicht im Laden zu Kaufen bekommt



Was denn konkret?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip für dich...


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Hey hey,
ich baue Spinner. Ist alles super easy und kostet auch nicht unbedingt die Welt. Es kommt immer drauf an was man will. Baut man improvisierte kleine Mepps-Nachbauten geht das recht günstig. Aber dann hat man auch nur nen popeliges silbernes Blatt und nen Körper aus Bleien und Perlen. Das funktioniert, sieht sehr bescheiden, ist zweckmäßig und billig. Wenn man aber einen richtigen Körper und nen farbiges Blatt haben will kostet das direkt nen haufen mehr. Wenn man dann noch Bucktail um den Drilling bindet kostet es auch ein bisschen mehr Zeit. Da kann man getrost welche bei ebay kaufen. Oder die Standart-Mepps von Gerlinger nehmen. 
Wenn man große Bucktail-Spinner fürs Hechtangeln benötigt, kann man sich diese auch im Versandhandel holen, da gibts auch eine entsprechende Auswahl. In der Regel macht es keinen Sinn einen selbstgebauten zu kaufen, Industrie ist billiger und von der Qualität in der Regel gleich. 
MfG Björn

PS:Ausgefallene Sachen findet man bei ebay.com und bei den verschiedensten Versendern u.a. auch in Holland


----------



## Torsten (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> ich baue Spinner. Ist alles super easy und kostet auch nicht unbedingt die Welt. Es kommt immer drauf an was man will. Baut man improvisierte kleine Mepps-Nachbauten geht das recht günstig. Aber dann hat man auch nur nen popeliges silbernes Blatt und nen Körper aus Bleien und Perlen. Das funktioniert, sieht sehr bescheiden, ist zweckmäßig und billig. Wenn man aber einen richtigen Körper und nen farbiges Blatt haben will kostet das direkt nen haufen mehr. Wenn man dann noch Bucktail um den Drilling bindet kostet es auch ein bisschen mehr Zeit. Da kann man getrost welche bei ebay kaufen. Oder die Standart-Mepps von Gerlinger nehmen.
> Wenn man große Bucktail-Spinner fürs Hechtangeln benötigt, kann man sich diese auch im Versandhandel holen, da gibts auch eine entsprechende Auswahl. In der Regel macht es keinen Sinn einen selbstgebauten zu kaufen, Industrie ist billiger und von der Qualität in der Regel gleich.
> MfG Björn
> ...


 
na das nenne ich hilfsbereit,von deiner Seite. ich danke dir für deine Infos

MfG Torsten


----------



## Destrudo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Hallo Torsten!

Ist nicht böse oder zynisch gemeint, aber die Zeit, die Du für diesen Thread hier verbracht hast, hättest Du in Deine erste Prototypen investieren können. Das Material ist schnell besorgt- in einer Esoxausgabe sind ~2 Seiten über den Eigenbau von kleinen Spinnern zu finden. Ich guck zu Hause mal, in welcher Ausgabe genau.

Probieren geht über Studieren...


----------



## stefano89 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinner selber bauen*

Habe noch einen recht guten Tip, den ich auch schon in die Tat umgesetzt habe. Relativ gut aussehende Körper kann man auch selber bauen. Nehmt einen Nagel in gewünschter Dicke und wickelt dort V2A Draht oder einen sonstigen sauber und eng wie bei einer Ringbindung drum. Das ganze dann in gewünschter Länge. Nagel reusziehen und fertig ist ein Spinnerkörper und dauert garnicht lange.
Gruß Steffen


----------

